# Photothèque iCloud charge/recharge les photos sans fin. Que faire ?



## monobloclimber (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 
Cette semaine, j'ai voulu essayer la photothèque iCloud. 
Je n'avais jamais osé l'utilisé, mais comme tout le monde dit que du bien de cette fonctionnalité...

J'ai commencé par l'activer sur mon iPhone, puis j'ai laissé le temps qu'il fallait pour que les photos montent sur le nuage. 

Ensuite, j'ai activé la photothèque sur mon MacBook et j'ai laissé le temps qu'il fallait là aussi pour que tout descende vers le mac. Je n'utilisais pas le logiciel *photos* sur mac, donc ma bibliothèque était vide avant ça. 

Une fois que le mac a récupéré toutes les photos du cloud (précédemment envoyé depuis l'iPhone donc), j'ai ajouté à mon mac les 6000 photos que j'avais archivées jusque là sur mon Nas. 

Je n'ai pas un super débit en upload donc j'ai laissé le mac envoyer les photos sur le cloud pendant plusieurs jours. 

Et c'est là que ça coince, c'est devenu interminable !!!

Au début, le mac envoyait les photos petit à petit, et le décompte des photos restantes à envoyer baissé (normal). Sauf que le compteur de photos restante c'est mis à augmenter...

Sur mon iPhone, quand je vais dans *photos*, à en croire le compteur de photos, j'ai quasiment tout récupéré (il doit me manquer une dizaine de photos) par rapport au nombre total de photo sur le mac. 

Mais mon macbook, m'indique "Chargement de 2 346 éléments" alors qu'il devrait m'afficher une dizaine de photos maximum. De plus, ce décompte est faussé parce que je l'ai vu descendre jusqu'à 800 photos restantes avant qu'il remonte.

J'ai tenté un redémarrage du mac, mais quand je le relance, ça ne change rien. 

Dans un second temps, j'ai évidemment pensé à vider la photothèque du cloud pour tout renvoyer, mais comme ça m'a pris plusieurs jours, j'hésite à le faire...

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Le compteur de photo qui s'emballe ? Qui diminue puis augmente ? 

Avez-vous une solution ? 

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Tu peux vérifier le nombre de photos sur iCloud via Safari, le nombre dans Photos sur Mac et sur iPhone. Et comparer.
Si tu as un nombre équivalent, c'est que la synchronisation fonctionne.
Pour le compteur, tout dépend de tes réglages. 
Avec 6000 photos, si tu as choisi d'optimiser le stockage il est possible que les photos se chargent encore sur iCloud en pleine résolution alors que tu as des photos en basse résolution sur l'iPhone  d'où la différence de compteur. 
As tu directement tes photos  en pleine résolution sur iPhone ou une photo avec un petit nuage dans un coin et la photo qui se charge à la demande quand tu l'affiches en plein écran


----------



## monobloclimber (4 Juin 2018)

Salut,
D'après icloud.com le nombre total de photo est équivalent à l'iPhone (tout deux sont très bien synchro donc). J'ai opté pour une solution un peu radicale.
J'ai supprimé ma photothèque sur le mac et j'en ai recréé une. J'ai récupéré toutes les photos depuis le cloud (ça c'est bien passé).

Et ce soir, j'importerai mon archive dans la photothèque, cela devrait me permettre d'identifier les quelques photos manquantes qui ne se sont pas envoyé vers le cloud grâce au système d’identification des doublons de *photos* sur mac.

Merci.


----------



## monobloclimber (4 Juin 2018)

J'ai finalement fait comme je l'avais annoncé ce matin et ça a fonctionné.

Voici les étapes :

Suppression de la photothèque
Création d'une nouvelle
Récupération des photos/vidéos depuis icloud
Lancement d'un import de toutes mes photos archivées sur Photos mac
Isolation des photos non présentes dans la photothèque et import uniquement de celles-ci.
Envoi de ces quelques éléments manquants vers le cloud
Tout est ok sur tous mes périphériques...


Merci encore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Juin 2018)

Parfait donc


----------

